# First Post - Oysters Rockefeller



## adlkrodgers (Jan 24, 2022)

Newbie here to this group, but have been around the proverbial smoke ring for a while.  This is my first post for a dish my wife and I shared for something special - Oysters Rockefeller.  I followed a recipe I found on YouTube - Oysters Rockefeller by Escoffier, with a few modifications.  There are many, many versions of Oysters Rockefeller, but this one is based upon using spinach, Parmesan cheese, a butter - reduced wine sauce, and panko bread crumbs.  Here is the link to YouTubefor the detailed instructions (), and here are my mods:
- Cooked on Memphis Grill Elite Pellet Grill set to 450F, using hardwood/maple/cherry pellets.
- Used minced garlic from a jar under label Spice World, found in produce dept.
- Used 1/4 finely chopped sweet white onion instead of shallots.
- Used a white wine (medium quality) instead of Pernod - mainly because wifey didn't think she'd like the slight anise tasted of reduced Pernod.
- Fresh oysters I chose were of the east coast, Chesapeak variety.  I grilled and served the oysters over a layer of salt to keep the 1/2 shelled oysters from spilling any of their natural & chef added juices from spilling out.

The biggest challenge was the shucking - my first time every.  I proceeded cautiously with a good shucking knife, and would probably be more adept the next time.  I can tell you this was a most incredible culinary delight!  I cook cedar plank salmon routinely, which I also love, but most of my smoke/grill adventures revolve around pork and beef (brisket).  However, this seafood venture with oysters Rockefeller, not to mention Lobster Tails, proved to be one of the best!  The main problem I'll have now because the wife loved it - as is - is that I'm no allowed to deviate or improvise.  It must be prepared the exact same way, but I will be master and commander outside all by my lonesome creating another culinary delight with perhaps a tweak or two up my sleeve. 

I'll see ya'll around the forum!

FYI, here are some snaps:


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 24, 2022)

Wow! That is a really cool cook! I love oysters, but have never done them myself. This may be something to try soon. Great job, beautiful plate!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 24, 2022)

That’s a $100 dinner plate right there! Very impressive meal. That would cause me to nap for 4 hours With a huge smile on my face.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 24, 2022)

That looks just awesome! Great job!

Ryan


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Jan 24, 2022)

Great write up and that looks awesome!!  Thanks for posting and welcome to the Forum


----------

